# Tiffany's E-Ring Upgrade Policy???



## Megadane

I am so excited to be finalizing our engagement ring purchase from Tiffany's, however when I asked about the one time upgrade policy the SA told me there was not one.
Kinda confused, I read on Pricescope and threads here on TPF about ladies having their e-rings upgraded at Tiffany's, can anyone help me out?
Many thanks


----------



## ame

I always thought it had to be 2x or more of the cost of the trade in.


----------



## PinkKitty2

Maybe you should ask the manager at your store, I wonder if the SA knows about it?


----------



## LabRatPhD

Tiffany's upgrade policy is that you must purchase a ring 2x the appraised price of the original. Basically, they will take your original ring, appraise it (it will most likely be less than what you originally paid), and that price (minus any taxes) will be used towards the new ring. This was told to us by our SA when we purchased my ring there this past Feb.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Megadane

Thanks so much ladies for the helpful information 
I really appreciate it!


----------



## xblackxstarx

does this upgrade policy exist in the UK still????


----------



## kat99

2x cost of appraised price, plus a 10% service/restocking fee, may be able to waive it depending on your relationship with the store.

As far as I know it does still exist in the UK?


----------



## lanasyogamama

Isn't there a 5 year max as well?


----------



## tbbbjb

^^That depends on the store or manager as well, but I am sure in this economy if your purchasing they will do it.  Why else are they setting diamonds in silver?  I am rather disappointed in that they are diluting the brand but I guess they are doing what they have to in order to survive.


----------



## xblackxstarx

sorry to sound a bit silly but can someone explain to me what exactly happens. do you get a completely new ring? and how much money would you actually save towards your upgrade. say if i started with a 0.5 carat diamond solitaire and then upgraded to 1 carat .... is this possible.
i know you're not actually saving money as such, but investing the smaller diamond into purchasing a bigger one right? do you get a good amount of what you paid for the original ring back into funding the new upgraded ring?


----------



## ame

You only can upgrade one time through them. You're returning the entire ring you wore towards an entirely separate one that has to appraise at least 2x what you paid for your current ring.  So upgrading from a .5 ct to a 1 ct with better specs is an option. But they do have restrictions on what you can do. Ask your local Tiffany's for more accurate info since you are UK.


----------



## Gimmethebag

Tiffany did tell me that I can pay to change my setting at any time. Right now, my ring is a three stone style but if I ever wanted a solitaire, we could pay to use my center stone in a different style like the Embrace or a Schlumberger design.


----------



## black jade

No offense, I see no problem with wanting a Tiffany ring and do not want to re-open the endless Tiffany vs. other rings debate.  But it seems to me that this upgrade policy is stacked against you badly.  When you come in to get the upgrade, they appraise the ring they sold you, usually for less?  AND charge a restocking fee?  Meaning, they get your original ring cheap and get to resell it at probably more than the original (high) price?  AND you have to buy something 2X as expensive to get them to do this?
Am I missing something?
I also don't get the thing about them allowing YOU to pay to change your ring style.  They're doing you a favor here? anybody will let you PAY to change something. Or do you actually get some kind of discount which I missed?
Idon't mean to be rude, but I honestly don't get this and I for one would think even harder than usual before planning to buy a ring that I didn't really quite like, expecting to get something I liked more in a few years (sometimes that happens,sometimes it doesn't) when it is such a bad deal in the future.


----------



## xblackxstarx

This is what i was worried about ... Tiffany having the old ring for dirt cheap and selling it at a higher price and giving me barely anything for it towards the upgrade. i was considering as i would love a 1 or 2 carat ring but right now its not possible. i will have to have something no more than half a carat diamond ......if i want it soon. hmmmm ... not sure if i should just wait but i would love something to wear now 



black jade said:


> No offense, I see no problem with wanting a Tiffany ring and do not want to re-open the endless Tiffany vs. other rings debate. But it seems to me that this upgrade policy is stacked against you badly. When you come in to get the upgrade, they appraise the ring they sold you, usually for less? AND charge a restocking fee? Meaning, they get your original ring cheap and get to resell it at probably more than the original (high) price? AND you have to buy something 2X as expensive to get them to do this?
> Am I missing something?
> I also don't get the thing about them allowing YOU to pay to change your ring style. They're doing you a favor here? anybody will let you PAY to change something. Or do you actually get some kind of discount which I missed?
> Idon't mean to be rude, but I honestly don't get this and I for one would think even harder than usual before planning to buy a ring that I didn't really quite like, expecting to get something I liked more in a few years (sometimes that happens,sometimes it doesn't) when it is such a bad deal in the future.


----------



## xblackxstarx

from what i see ... the only "benefit" from a tiffany ring is the brand name ... or am i wrong? i would love one but i keep doubting whether it will be worth so much more 
are cartier as good as tiffany?


----------



## black jade

CArtier is as good as Tiffany. 
Do they have a better upgrade policy?
Good luck to you.
P.S. there are many threads here on Cartier--you can do a search.


----------



## Gimmethebag

Hey Black Jade, 

From what I understand, the new setting would be cheaper or they would be willing to modify a design for a price. I absolutely love my setting, but it was just something they informed me of re: their vintage pieces. The example they gave me was that a woman inherited a star sapphire ring and didn't like the style of the setting so they were more than happy to build her a new one for her vintage piece, but of course she had to pay for it. I just wanted to let the OP know of this service since she may want to go for the biggest Tiffany diamond she can and upgrade the setting later. Most of their custom rings are $100k+, but if you've had a certain piece for a while and want to reuse Tiffany stones and platinum they'll at least attempt to work with you and it'll be cheaper than a new OOAK ring 



black jade said:


> No offense, I see no problem with wanting a Tiffany ring and do not want to re-open the endless Tiffany vs. other rings debate.  But it seems to me that this upgrade policy is stacked against you badly.  When you come in to get the upgrade, they appraise the ring they sold you, usually for less?  AND charge a restocking fee?  Meaning, they get your original ring cheap and get to resell it at probably more than the original (high) price?  AND you have to buy something 2X as expensive to get them to do this?
> Am I missing something?
> I also don't get the thing about them allowing YOU to pay to change your ring style.  They're doing you a favor here? anybody will let you PAY to change something. Or do you actually get some kind of discount which I missed?
> Idon't mean to be rude, but I honestly don't get this and I for one would think even harder than usual before planning to buy a ring that I didn't really quite like, expecting to get something I liked more in a few years (sometimes that happens,sometimes it doesn't) when it is such a bad deal in the future.


----------



## black jade

Ok, thanks for explaining.



Gimmethebag said:


> Hey Black Jade,
> 
> From what I understand, the new setting would be cheaper or they would be willing to modify a design for a price. I absolutely love my setting, but it was just something they informed me of re: their vintage pieces. The example they gave me was that a woman inherited a star sapphire ring and didn't like the style of the setting so they were more than happy to build her a new one for her vintage piece, but of course she had to pay for it. I just wanted to let the OP know of this service since she may want to go for the biggest Tiffany diamond she can and upgrade the setting later. Most of their custom rings are $100k+, but if you've had a certain piece for a while and want to reuse Tiffany stones and platinum they'll at least attempt to work with you and it'll be cheaper than a new OOAK ring


----------



## chanelluver101

black jade said:


> No offense, I see no problem with wanting a Tiffany ring and do not want to re-open the endless Tiffany vs. other rings debate.  But it seems to me that this upgrade policy is stacked against you badly.  When you come in to get the upgrade, they appraise the ring they sold you, usually for less?  AND charge a restocking fee?  Meaning, they get your original ring cheap and get to resell it at probably more than the original (high) price?  AND you have to buy something 2X as expensive to get them to do this?
> Am I missing something?
> I also don't get the thing about them allowing YOU to pay to change your ring style.  They're doing you a favor here? anybody will let you PAY to change something. Or do you actually get some kind of discount which I missed?
> Idon't mean to be rude, but I honestly don't get this and I for one would think even harder than usual before planning to buy a ring that I didn't really quite like, expecting to get something I liked more in a few years (sometimes that happens,sometimes it doesn't) when it is such a bad deal in the future.


when you return your old ring that you have been wearing for 5 years,
they reappraise it, and yes, take off a few hundred dollars off for usage (considering that they have to take the stone back to the lab, have it repolished, which'll make it smaller, it's understandable.) even so, they do give you back about 94% of the original price of the ring back (that's minus the tax from the time of original purchase.)

then that goes into payment for a new ring, that has to be twice the amount of the original ring (at the time of purchase, no tax) and  a few hundred more bucks added for the restocking fee.

as for me, i got married 4 and a half years ago with a 1.5 c f vs2  tiffancy classic setting which cost ...a little over 25k .

then i had it upgraded, yeah!! for a 2.5c same quality, which was little over twice the price. I wore my 1.5c carefully and didn't have much damage, so i got about 96% of the original price back, which was good.

So if you're thinking of upgrading, I think it's a good deal. they take your worn ring back. 

My friend who got married around the same time with a similar size gia cert ring wanted to have hers upgraded to a 3carat on her 5 year anniversary, but most jewelers refused to give her more than 70% of what she had paid 5 years ago. 
So she decided not to trade in and keep the 1.5 and turn it into a necklace, 
and just bought a 3 carat ring with cash.

Since we don't have as much cash lying around, being able to trade in the original ring at a good price was a real saver.

plus, i buy little accessories and gifts all the time at the store we go to, so the sA actually didn't charge us the restocking fee, which was a few hundred bucks.

I say, it's a pretty good deal.

and the new, bigger!!! ring sparkles like crazy.


----------



## Leaf

Just wanted to share my experience too, though I didnt technically "upgrade".  

I got engaged in November 2010 with a 1.6 carat classic setting. My then-fiancé asked if I was happy with the size, and though I wished for a little bigger diamond, I didn't have the heart to say anything. 

Fast forward to April 2011 and we are picking out our wedding rings at Tiffany.  I wanted the 3 mm shared setting ring, but the SA, fiancé, and I all thought it was too large for my e-ring.  We agreed that the 3 mm looks best with a 2 + carat e-ring. The SA then told me that she I could exchange my 1.6 carat for something bigger, which in had not realized was an option. Fiancé was happy to do so, so I ended up getting a 2.1 carat. It's exactly the size I wanted!  

So, long story short, Tiffany allowed me to exchange my 5-month old ring (of course, it was in perfect condition) for a bigger ring. No restocking fee. I do think they were willing to do it because we spent a good amount on our wedding bands and on the bigger stone, though nowhere near twice as much. I was very happy with our experience overall.


----------



## VivianYY

Leaf said:


> Just wanted to share my experience too, though I didnt technically "upgrade".
> 
> I got engaged in November 2010 with a 1.6 carat classic setting. My then-fiancé asked if I was happy with the size, and though I wished for a little bigger diamond, I didn't have the heart to say anything.
> 
> Fast forward to April 2011 and we are picking out our wedding rings at Tiffany. I wanted the 3 mm shared setting ring, but the SA, fiancé, and I all thought it was too large for my e-ring. We agreed that the 3 mm looks best with a 2 + carat e-ring. The SA then told me that she I could exchange my 1.6 carat for something bigger, which in had not realized was an option. Fiancé was happy to do so, so I ended up getting a 2.1 carat. It's exactly the size I wanted!
> 
> So, long story short, Tiffany allowed me to exchange my 5-month old ring (of course, it was in perfect condition) for a bigger ring. No restocking fee. I do think they were willing to do it because we spent a good amount on our wedding bands and on the bigger stone, though nowhere near twice as much. I was very happy with our experience overall.


 
Wow, great service!


----------



## acrowcounted

This is an old thread but I'll post my experience for the record. Got a classic 6-prong solitaire 1.33ct H VS1 for $16,100 in February 2007. Went back in December 2010 and upgraded to a 2.44ct E VS1 which was way more than 2x the original item. They gave me $15,600 (so $500 less than purchase price) for my ring and, I believe, subtracted this number from the price of the second ring before charging tax. They claimed the $500 was the cost of the platinum and that the upgrade was only available for the diamond (although they kept the platinum setting) but since it was still 97% of what we had paid I didn't complain. In my mind it was like leasing the original ring for 3.5 years for $500. Not bad. 

It was an easy experience and we got great service including champagne viewings, free his and hers passport covers and free his and hers luggage tags which was very nice. I highly recommend Tiffany engagement rings and their upgrade policy. Heres hoping they'll make an exception and allow me a second upgrade in a couple of years...


----------



## Kissmark

So there is a 5 year limit? I didn't realize that, hum....need to think fast because my 5 year is coming up!


----------



## nld in nyc

I upgraded my solitaire for size earlier this year through Tiffany and my experience was exactly as the others posted.  We did this within the 5 year time limit, but I did ask in advance if this was routinely adhered to.  The SA mentioned that this could be waived by the store manager, and shouldn't be a problem.  I'll bet they'd let you do a second upgrade as well, especially if you are a regular customer.


----------



## lilmountaingirl

I know everyone loves Tiffany.  And i myself have a decent amount of their jewelry, however, i am really surprised by what i feel is a less than par trade in policy.  I do understand how they believe in "forever" so it's like they encourage you to buy one ring and keep it forever.  But sometimes you just wanna be in love and young and get married, and then as you establish yourselves and grow maybe you want a more substantial ring.  I know of an independant jeweler who has gorgeous diamonds and hundreds of settings.  And their trade policy is you just have to spend $1 more on the new stone.  And it can be any stone they carry, diamond, ruby, sapphire. And you can trade whenever for however long you want.  You can buy just the stone if you want, have it set by anyone, and still trade it in for a stone that is $1 more.  And if they set it, you can trade the setting in on any purchase that is double the price of the setting.  However, you can also choose the setting credit to be either the price you paid when you bought it or the current value.  You can use whichever works best for the new item you want to buy.  And you can even trade a setting or a pendant for earrings or a solitaire, whatever you want.  Now personally, i would much prefer that type of service and policy than a Tiffany ring.


----------



## applepie019

I have a similar experience. I purchased a classic setting for myself as a birthday gift in Feb,2010. At the time of purchase, my SA mentioned that I can have a one time upgrade at anytime ( He didnt say the upgrade have to be done within 5 years) Few months later, I thought the one I've  bought is quite small, and I went back to the store and asked for an upgrade. The SA who helped me before said he could do an exchange for me, the new ring didnt need to be 2x value of the original one. He gave me full credit on the first ring and no restocking fee. After I bought the second ring, he sent me a thankyou card! I am really impressed. 



Leaf said:


> Just wanted to share my experience too, though I didnt technically "upgrade".
> 
> I got engaged in November 2010 with a 1.6 carat classic setting. My then-fiancé asked if I was happy with the size, and though I wished for a little bigger diamond, I didn't have the heart to say anything.
> 
> Fast forward to April 2011 and we are picking out our wedding rings at Tiffany.  I wanted the 3 mm shared setting ring, but the SA, fiancé, and I all thought it was too large for my e-ring.  We agreed that the 3 mm looks best with a 2 + carat e-ring. The SA then told me that she I could exchange my 1.6 carat for something bigger, which in had not realized was an option. Fiancé was happy to do so, so I ended up getting a 2.1 carat. It's exactly the size I wanted!
> 
> So, long story short, Tiffany allowed me to exchange my 5-month old ring (of course, it was in perfect condition) for a bigger ring. No restocking fee. I do think they were willing to do it because we spent a good amount on our wedding bands and on the bigger stone, though nowhere near twice as much. I was very happy with our experience overall.


----------



## einseine

chanelluver101 said:


> when you return your old ring that you have been wearing for 5 years,
> they reappraise it, and yes, take off a few hundred dollars off for usage (considering that they have to take the stone back to the lab, have it repolished, which'll make it smaller, it's understandable.) even so, they do give you back about 94% of the original price of the ring back (that's minus the tax from the time of original purchase.)
> 
> then that goes into payment for a new ring, that has to be twice the amount of the original ring (at the time of purchase, no tax) and  a few hundred more bucks added for the restocking fee.
> 
> as for me, i got married 4 and a half years ago with a 1.5 c f vs2  tiffancy classic setting which cost ...a little over 25k .
> 
> then i had it upgraded, yeah!! for a *2.5c same quality, which was little over twice the price*. I wore my 1.5c carefully and didn't have much damage, so i got about 96% of the original price back, which was good.
> 
> So if you're thinking of upgrading, I think it's a good deal. they take your worn ring back.
> 
> My friend who got married around the same time with a similar size gia cert ring wanted to have hers upgraded to a 3carat on her 5 year anniversary, but most jewelers refused to give her more than 70% of what she had paid 5 years ago.
> So she decided not to trade in and keep the 1.5 and turn it into a necklace,
> and just bought a 3 carat ring with cash.
> 
> Since we don't have as much cash lying around, being able to trade in the original ring at a good price was a real saver.
> 
> plus, i buy little accessories and gifts all the time at the store we go to, so the sA actually didn't charge us the restocking fee, which was a few hundred bucks.
> 
> I say, it's a pretty good deal.
> 
> and the new, bigger!!! ring sparkles like crazy.


 
I've just found this post quoted in E-ring thread.  I believe The Classic Solitiare of 2.5 carat&#65363;&#65288;I/SI1) stars more than $40,000.&#12288;&#12288;F/VS2 2.5 carats for ~$50,000 was too amazing!!!


----------



## Eilonwy555

There is no upgrade policy where I am in Perth, Australia. The SA told me that it's only in the US and only with high end items.


----------



## chanelluver101

einseine said:


> I've just found this post quoted in E-ring thread.  I believe The Classic Solitiare of 2.5 carat&#65363;&#65288;I/SI1) stars more than $40,000.&#12288;&#12288;F/VS2 2.5 carats for ~$50,000 was too amazing!!!


I never wrote this post- but it's in my name! so what the!!!
I'm leaning strongly toward one of my coworkers leaping into my office and doing this- hopefully, she didn't purposefully use my id.... hmmhmm!!

I really have no idea which of them did it tho- cuz I have about five friendly coworkers at work who drop by my office to chat and stuff...

and none!! of them have a 2.5 carat Tiffany ring! so this is a mystery!!


----------



## ek9977

Eilonwy555 said:


> There is no upgrade policy where I am in Perth, Australia. The SA told me that it's only in the US and only with high end items.



That's what my SA in Perth told me too! 
Any idea if there might be an upgrade policy in Asia?


----------



## Eilonwy555

I think I read somewhere that there is not an upgrade policy in Asia either but that's just a vague memory and I could be totally wrong... I can only speak for Perth because that's the only Tiffany's I've ever been to! So annoying, because we are thinking of upgrading my ring after the wedding and my H2B is willing to spend 4x the original amount... you'd think they would offer it in that situation at least! Oh wells.


----------



## ek9977

Eilonwy555 said:


> I think I read somewhere that there is not an upgrade policy in Asia either but that's just a vague memory and I could be totally wrong... I can only speak for Perth because that's the only Tiffany's I've ever been to! So annoying, because we are thinking of upgrading my ring after the wedding and my H2B is willing to spend 4x the original amount... you'd think they would offer it in that situation at least! Oh wells.



Have you had your ring for awhile now? I know of someone who bought a rather chunky gold bracelet as a gift only to return it to the Perth store after about 10 months and he actually got a refund.... so if you're looking at spending 4x the amount of your current e-ring, one would think they might try to do something!?!


----------



## Eilonwy555

I've had my ring for 2 years (long engagement)! But getting married in Jan and if I want to upgrade just after H2B will take me in. So if I do I will definitely get serious with them and try to talk them into letting me do it. It would be such a waste to have a ring lying around I don't use.


----------



## kpai

In regards to the 5 years limit for upgrade, it may be better to check with the your local tiffany store.  I had my upgraded 10 years later.  I thought it was one time upgrade, no time limit.  They may have changed their policy recently.


----------



## GenYbagaddict

Eilonwy555 said:


> I think I read somewhere that there is not an upgrade policy in Asia either but that's just a vague memory and I could be totally wrong... I can only speak for Perth because that's the only Tiffany's I've ever been to! So annoying, because we are thinking of upgrading my ring after the wedding and my H2B is willing to spend 4x the original amount... you'd think they would offer it in that situation at least! Oh wells.


 
Hmm... I thought I read once in a different thread someone had gotten an upgrade in Malaysia's Tiffany...Anyways, I always thought 'upgrades' were when the TPFers' generoud hubby bought them a bigger stone but they kept the old one too. I was too shy to ask, so it has become a real pleasant surprise to find this thread. DH is angry with me now though cause I got too excited over this piece of info. :wondering


----------



## injenue

ek9977 said:


> That's what my SA in Perth told me too!
> Any idea if there might be an upgrade policy in Asia?


 
that's such a bummer!
this is what i was told too... when i was there :/ i don't think upgrade policy exist in Asia


----------



## pdes6012

injenue said:
			
		

> that's such a bummer!
> this is what i was told too... when i was there :/ i don't think upgrade policy exist in Asia



We bought my Tiffany e ring at the Tiffany's in hong kong. Do you think I could upgrade it when we go to arizona on holiday?


----------



## BagLady164

I have quite a few pieces from Tiffany's so that might have something to do with what I'm about to say, which is that Tiffany's customer service is second to none.  But, if you're there to spend more money and what you are upgrading from has no damage, they will likely do it with a smile.  At least that's been my consistent experience with them.  It's partly why I have so much stuff from them too .


----------



## Engel

xblackxstarx said:


> This is what i was worried about ... Tiffany having the old ring for dirt cheap and selling it at a higher price and giving me barely anything for it towards the upgrade. i was considering as i would love a 1 or 2 carat ring but right now its not possible. i will have to have something no more than half a carat diamond ......if i want it soon. hmmmm ... not sure if i should just wait but i would love something to wear now



same situation I am in right now. My husband and I will only be able to afford a .5 carat soleste at tiffany or .6 tops. even .7 would be a stretch and out of our budgets I guess. I havent tried it on yet, what with the double halos, the .5 or .6 might be just enough. also, not only does it seem more advantage for tiffany than for us, I am a silly sentimental person, so I guess even when we can afford to upgrade if we wish so, I wouldnt. wold end up getting a stack of anniversary bands for the right hand instead of upgrading the one my husband worked so hard to give me when he was young (he is only 25 now and I am 23)  not as financially stable as he will be someday.

i know, i know, being retorical here. lol
I think I will end up going with a .5 carat if I like it when I try it on. If I think it is too small, I may end up buying from another store. It is just my dream ring would be from Tiffanys. I know I would be paying for the name... but it is tiffany!


----------



## xblackxstarx

I'm also 23 and my fiance is 24 soon 25 and same with the budget 
I have my heart set on a few bracelets atm so it's taking me longer for the ring as i'm saving for each piece in order  
so i figured in stead of saving for so long for a bigger diamon why not go for something more affordable which is just a pretty
i was tempted to buy from a jewellers like goldsmiths or ernest jones but i dont get that same feeling about the idea of buying from them ... i could get a bigger diamond from them for the price of a smaller tiffany diamond... same as you could however i just dont get the same excitement from it is it just me ?



Engel said:


> same situation I am in right now. My husband and I will only be able to afford a .5 carat soleste at tiffany or .6 tops. even .7 would be a stretch and out of our budgets I guess. I havent tried it on yet, what with the double halos, the .5 or .6 might be just enough. also, not only does it seem more advantage for tiffany than for us, I am a silly sentimental person, so I guess even when we can afford to upgrade if we wish so, I wouldnt. wold end up getting a stack of anniversary bands for the right hand instead of upgrading the one my husband worked so hard to give me when he was young (he is only 25 now and I am 23) not as financially stable as he will be someday.
> 
> i know, i know, being retorical here. lol
> I think I will end up going with a .5 carat if I like it when I try it on. If I think it is too small, I may end up buying from another store. It is just my dream ring would be from Tiffanys. I know I would be paying for the name... but it is tiffany!


----------



## Engel

xblackxstarx said:


> I'm also 23 and my fiance is 24 soon 25 and same with the budget
> I have my heart set on a few bracelets atm so it's taking me longer for the ring as i'm saving for each piece in order
> so i figured in stead of saving for so long for a bigger diamon why not go for something more affordable which is just a pretty
> i was tempted to buy from a jewellers like goldsmiths or ernest jones but i dont get that same feeling about the idea of buying from them ... i could get a bigger diamond from them for the price of a smaller tiffany diamond... same as you could however i just dont get the same excitement from it is it just me ?



lol
it is not just you, I am the same here, really! i would rather get a smaller toffany ring than a bigger one from somewhere else. I dont like huge stones anyway, for me the perfect ring would be one carat, top one carat and a half. even if i could afford i wouldnt want bigger than that. and i wouldnt get one bigger than that even for cheapper somewhere else either. as long as the ring is at least half a carat i think i will be fine with it, but I need to try it on first to see.

as for bracelets, i love charm bracelets (trollbeads, pandora, thomas sabo...) and the good thing with those is that i can buy just a bead or a charm per time when i dont have much money, if i had to buy it at once it would feel too heavy on my pocket.


----------



## Engel

GenYbagaddict said:


> I always thought 'upgrades' were when the TPFers' generous hubby bought them a bigger stone but they kept the old one too.



I thought that before as well, only found out yesterday about the tiffany upgrade policy! but dont know if it applies to germany or if I would choose to upgrade as I am really sentimental and will undoubtedly be really attatched to my ring (which will probably be from tiffany but isnt sure yet)


----------



## Kissmark

chanelluver101 said:
			
		

> when you return your old ring that you have been wearing for 5 years,
> they reappraise it, and yes, take off a few hundred dollars off for usage (considering that they have to take the stone back to the lab, have it repolished, which'll make it smaller, it's understandable.) even so, they do give you back about 94% of the original price of the ring back (that's minus the tax from the time of original purchase.)
> 
> then that goes into payment for a new ring, that has to be twice the amount of the original ring (at the time of purchase, no tax) and  a few hundred more bucks added for the restocking fee.
> 
> as for me, i got married 4 and a half years ago with a 1.5 c f vs2  tiffancy classic setting which cost ...a little over 25k .
> 
> then i had it upgraded, yeah!! for a 2.5c same quality, which was little over twice the price. I wore my 1.5c carefully and didn't have much damage, so i got about 96% of the original price back, which was good.
> 
> So if you're thinking of upgrading, I think it's a good deal. they take your worn ring back.
> 
> My friend who got married around the same time with a similar size gia cert ring wanted to have hers upgraded to a 3carat on her 5 year anniversary, but most jewelers refused to give her more than 70% of what she had paid 5 years ago.
> So she decided not to trade in and keep the 1.5 and turn it into a necklace,
> and just bought a 3 carat ring with cash.
> 
> Since we don't have as much cash lying around, being able to trade in the original ring at a good price was a real saver.
> 
> plus, i buy little accessories and gifts all the time at the store we go to, so the sA actually didn't charge us the restocking fee, which was a few hundred bucks.
> 
> I say, it's a pretty good deal.
> 
> and the new, bigger!!! ring sparkles like crazy.



I am the same. After 5 years I got more than 90% of what I paid for initially, and my SA didn't charge me restocking fee either. I think Tiffany's was very fair.


----------



## Kathd

Engel said:


> I thought that before as well, only found out yesterday about the tiffany upgrade policy! but dont know if it applies to germany or if I would choose to upgrade as I am really sentimental and will undoubtedly be really attatched to my ring (which will probably be from tiffany but isnt sure yet)



Unfortunately, the upgrade policy does not apply to Europe. My e-ring was purchased in the US, but we moved back to Europe since then and so they told me that if I want an upgrade, I will have to proceed through Tiffany U.S.


----------



## Engel

Kathd said:


> Unfortunately, the upgrade policy does not apply to Europe. My e-ring was purchased in the US, but we moved back to Europe since then and so they told me that if I want an upgrade, I will have to proceed through Tiffany U.S.



thank you so much for the information! in a way, it is nice i dont have the option, if i end up getting a ring from them i wouldnt be tempted to ever upgrade, as i would be attatched to it, and wouldnt buy a new one because i wouldnt want such a pretty ring just sitting around at home.


----------



## xblackxstarx

As I live In the uk is it impossible to be offered this upgrade ?
I'm considering going for the smallest carat of the ring I want then upgrading when we can afford it however I couldn't possibly keep and wear two of the same ring
Part of me wants to keep the original ring for sentimental value but then it would be a waste to keep it sat in a box forever since you can't wear two dismond solitaire rings can you ?


----------



## Clifmar

Hey I know this is an old thread but does anybody know if Tiffany will allow you to upgrade a pre owned ring?


----------



## ale1987

Clifmar said:


> Hey I know this is an old thread but does anybody know if Tiffany will allow you to upgrade a pre owned ring?


From my understanding, the upgrade program is only available for the original purchaser of the ring. You could reach out to customer service to be sure!


----------



## Ringoroll

From their website:
"*Can I upgrade my Tiffany engagement ring?*
Yes, as part of our commitment to the quality of our diamonds, Tiffany & Co. allows you to upgrade your original Tiffany diamond engagement ring at any time. You will receive a credit equal to your original purchase price, which can be used toward the purchase of a new Tiffany engagement ring. This service is only available for U.S. customers at this time."


----------



## lilmermaid264

Hello! Looking to revive this post. Any recent experiences with Tiffany's upgrade policy since the LVMH acquisition?


----------

